# Mojo dove decoy



## fireman1501 (Aug 2, 2012)

Any opinions on them?


----------



## mathews11 (Aug 2, 2012)

Like magnets they love them just have to be careful not to blast your mojo because the birds come in hot trying to land on or near them.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't leave home without it.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

They work and not just in GA

Cabelas opens next week, going to get me a couple or a mix of dove and teal


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 2, 2012)

I use a teal more flash works great


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thinking about buying one of each, using it for both duck and dove, we will see how that goes.  I have seen the Mojos pull birds from a long way going opposite direction right to us in VA, now GA birds may be a little different


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 3, 2012)

will a mojo teal work for doves? this is the first i have heard of this but i have heard mojo doves work for ducks.

Is it just the spinning wings that brings them in?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 3, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> Is it just the spinning wings that brings them in?



Yeah. All they see is the flash of the wings. The body is to just make the hunter feel happy.


----------



## GLS (Aug 3, 2012)

I like to get them 10-15' in the air.  Otherwise, with the stake  that comes with it, the doves tend to come in too low for safe shooting.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Aug 3, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> Don't leave home without it.



X2


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 3, 2012)

GLS said:


> I like to get them 10-15' in the air.  Otherwise, with the stake  that comes with it, the doves tend to come in too low for safe shooting.



May i ask how you get it that high.


----------



## gregg (Aug 3, 2012)

> I like to get them 10-15' in the air. Otherwise, with the stake that comes with it, the doves tend to come in too low for safe shooting.


This......I've seen the Mojo work well and then not at all, but when it does work the dove dive down quickly to land near the decoy and they are too low to shoot. Haven't seen anyone use a longer post but it wouldn't be hard to figure something out......How about some pvc pipe painted, hand fitted in sections, light, easy to transport, good height.


----------



## fireman1501 (Aug 3, 2012)

Just bought a few cant wait too try them out . Also thinking about making a small post with some limbs and some regular decoys on it. I seen a tree on you tube that was pretty cool.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sometimes they work wonders, other times they are a waste of time. One downside is that more and more people are buying them which means your decoy may not "stick out" as much. Plus, be careful when shooting the birds as they often come in low and fast.


----------



## GLS (Aug 4, 2012)

I have some lightweight anodized aluminum tubing, 1" OD.  I connect 2 pieces with an internal wooden dowel.  The ID of the tubing is the exact diameter of the dove's support stump on the bottom.  It snuggly fits into the top tube and the square stakes of the Mojo fit in the bottom opening of the tube.  It works out nicely.  In the connecting dowel, I had a smaller dowel drilled through perpendicularly that supported a couple of clip on plastic decoys.  That worked a while until it broke off.  Now I just support the mojo.  The mojo doesn't work all the time.  It still has to be put in a spot that they would land anyway.  I've drawn a lousy stand, a portion of a field with little food and it had no great effect.  But in a good spot, it is a magnet.  Mojo sells its own "tree" that raises it up and has limbs for clip-ons.
A good substitute for the aluminum tubing would be the lightest scheduled steel conduit pipe and figure out a way to lash the mojo's stub the conduit.  I use a piece of the conduit to hold a short section of pvc which holds a camo golf umbrella in the air on hot, sunny dove hunts.


----------



## Jedi Pastor Ken (Aug 11, 2012)

I found last year it helpful to combine the mojo with the singles as the season goes on and the fields get less crowded on WMA land.  Use tent stakes to clip a few $2 doves down low so it looked like they were feeding and the mojo up high.  Worked great all season long.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 11, 2012)

My buddy made a couple out of pvc pipe, did the same with his duck spinner, sucked them in out of the blue.

Ended up with a mojo teal and edge dove flapper, so we will see how they work in WV


----------



## L.C (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a set up where I use 2 mojo's and the 3 dekes. But I set them up close, about 15 yards out and when the dove come in and start to dive down. I will stand up and flare them for a pretty easy shot. It works a little to good because I limit out pretty quick.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 11, 2012)

I never used dove decoys before this year, but started using the dove I took for dead dekes in the field, works pretty good.  Next thing you know, they will be coming out with flocked dove decoys.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Aug 30, 2012)

"Flocked dove decoys" -it will happen, along with remote control ones!


----------



## mose (Sep 6, 2012)

Can yu use the Mojo in the rain? Just bought one, but it didn't have any details with it.


----------



## Curly (Sep 7, 2012)

Mixed one day works well but yesterday birds flared on it


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 7, 2012)

They work great! Doves will come in real close a lot of times. Got 2 of them last year and have been effective this season.


----------



## mose (Sep 7, 2012)

What kind of battery life are you getting?


----------



## mose (Sep 8, 2012)

MOJOKE DECOY ! Used one for the first time today and I think it hurt more than helped. Had it on a "tree" with a few clip on. It looked great. Had a few birds go right by it but a bunch go way around it.


----------



## tkyklr1 (Sep 8, 2012)

I hunt with a friend last week who had one, we killed alot of birds off of it. He cut a tree about 15ft tall and striped all the leaves off it and put the mojo on the very top and about 4 clipons in it. He fixed a stand kinda like a xmas tree stand and it worked great.


----------



## mose (Sep 8, 2012)

Not giving up on it, yet.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 10, 2012)

mose said:


> what kind of battery life are you getting?



i have ran one mojo steady through 2 hunts and still have good life left.


----------



## rocket (Sep 10, 2012)

As stated above, sometimes it works, sometimes not.


----------



## gmcneal (Sep 17, 2012)

most of the time mine helps


----------



## gsppurist (Sep 17, 2012)

I tried my Mojo and 6 dekes this last weekend.  I had several birds land right in my spread.  I was laying down in a portion of uncut millet.  I could see the birds circle the other hunters and buzz my layout.  Didn't necessarily mean I actually hit them with 7 1/2 shot.  I am a big fan now.  I will be using my dove Mojo for Teal hunting also


----------

